# Show off your VXR. (Slothy ROM)



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Hey I wanted to show off my VXR screens but didn't want to clog up his thread. This is good for when he makes his VXR + Liberty combo ROM too.






































Sent from my DROIDX using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## ShadowAzures (Jul 1, 2012)

My VXR is still stock. I use to have MIUI with Decepticon Theme mixed with the GO Launcher (which came out pretty boss). But may I ask what theme are you using? And if you paid for it


----------

